# Lamborghini presents Murcielago LP 670-4 SuperVeloce China Limited Edition in Beijing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Italian super sports carmaker Lamborghini surprised audiences at the 2010 Beijing Auto Show with a highly exclusive edition of the Murciélago LP 670-4 SuperVeloce. The Chinese Edition is limited to not more than ten numbered cars and will be offered to the growing group of sports cars collectors in China only. Furthermore the Gallardo LP 570-4 Superleggera celebrated its Asian premiere on the Beijing auto show. 
* Full Story *


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

so wait only ten ppl that live in china will be able to buy this car? that doesnt make any sense :screwy:


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

dumb... :thumbdown:


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

Try to find an episode on the National Geographic's "Ultimate Factories" where they showcase what I believe to be this same Murcielago SV. Then you will probably understand and appreciate this outstanding handmade ride. Humble people take pride in building it. It is way too much for a rich Scottsdale douchebag to go ahead and slam it on a wall. At least by being so scarce their owners will do the effort to preserve it a bit more carefully. The fact that these lucky owners could or not be Chinese, is so irrelevant.


----------



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

*Follow the taillights...*

And you really wonder why Lamborghini disappoints VW on the bottom line?
I very much doubt L was able to recover development and production costs on this one.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

so nice, i want


----------



## lumpycam69 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sweet car


----------



## Siv 55 (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice car


----------

